# 3x3 Walkthrough solves



## clincr (Apr 22, 2011)

video description:

Whoever can correctly name all 5 cubes in the video wins summink. Whoever can correctly name all 5 cubes and what they have been lubed with wins a concerned look.

BTW I average about 13.8

1) D L2 U2 F' B2 L2 D2 B' F' U' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B R' D2 F U2 F D2 F' D L2 
2) D2 U' F' U R' B F L2 B2 D2 F B R' U L2 U' R L' B2 L U' R U D' B 
3) B2 R2 U2 L F' L' U' L' R B2 D B2 R U R' U D2 L' D2 R F U2 D' L' D' 
4) D2 R F2 L2 U' F U2 L B' L R B2 D' R' F' R L B R U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' 
5) L' F' B' R' L D2 R B2 U' L2 F R D2 B2 D2 R' U B2 F U L' F U B' R 

The scrambles are done on the cubes from RIGHT to LEFT, I don't actually solve them in this order.


----------



## Coke (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 22, 2011)

2loll ish


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Random guess: rubik's brand, 2 type A's, ghosthand, and guhong
Probably fail.


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lingyun Rubiks GhostHand Guhong, and im not sure about the last one i think its a ShengEn?


----------



## clincr (Apr 22, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> Random guess: rubik's brand, 2 type A's, ghosthand, and guhong
> Probably fail.


 


3x3 said:


> Lingyun Rubiks GhostHand Guhong, and im not sure about the last one i think its a ShengEn?



nope, CUB3R01 was closest, they aren't type As.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 22, 2011)

FII FII AV GHI Last one i have no idea... But they are all lubed with maru


----------



## clincr (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> FII FII AV GHI Last one i have no idea... But they are all lubed with maru


 
Your lube guess is closer than your cube guesses. That earns you a moderately concerned look :tu


----------

